#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 《～祓魔者～獸魔交錯組曲》第五樂章：五十道暴風中的低鳴利牙（9/3更新）

## 夜落白櫻

【第一樂章：黃昏】

　　「……！」

　　「夜落……夜落……」

　　謎樣的男聲呼喚著一頭擁有美麗雪白毛髮的狼，白狼試著想要掙脫掉束縛自己的鎖鏈，鎖鏈卻越束越緊，白狼大聲的呼救，但沒有任何回應，而那男聲卻越來越逼近……

　　「嗚啊！」

　　趴在書桌上打盹的白狼大叫了一聲，嚇得抬起頭來，但是沒幾個同學理他，大概是因為現在是下課時間，大家都在聊自己的，幾乎沒人注意到他。

　　「夢……是夢喔……」白狼嚇得冷汗直流，拍了拍胸口，又趴回桌上想再次入眠，但是已經被嚇到睡不著了。

　　坐在白狼身邊的一隻雄性黑狐獸人放下課本，瞥了白狼一眼後說：「打瞌睡也做惡夢？沒見過比你厲害的了喔，白櫻。」

　　被叫做白櫻的白狼苦笑著，揮了揮手說：「嘛嘛，阿曉你別這樣說我嘛……」

　　白狼的全名叫做夜落白櫻，有著一半的祓魔者血統，白天是個會偷懶的正常學生，夜晚則是以消滅妖魔等邪物為業的「祓魔者」。而黑狐叫做曉雪櫻，是知名祓魔者家族「曉家」現任當主的獨生子，雪櫻自幼就學習了不少關於妖魔的知識，同時也具備著強大的戰鬥力，是白櫻在祓魔工作上的好夥伴。

　　至於兩人會成為好朋友的原因，八九不離十是因為名字都有同樣的一個字，還有同樣身為祓魔者吧？

　　「話又說回來了，這幾天有找到什麼好獵物嗎？」曉問，白櫻聽了卻「砰」的一聲趴倒在桌上，有點無力的回答：「不要說獵物了……連寵物都找不到啊。」

　　「作為祓魔者你真的很失敗耶。」

　　「我也只有一半的血統嘛。」

　　「所以你才都被叫成『半吊子祓魔者』啊。」

　　白櫻聽到這裡便瞪了曉一眼，然後就跟他吵了起來。

　　在兩人鬥著嘴的同時，宣告上課時間開始的鈴聲也已經響起……

　　＊＊＊

　　經過了一整天課程的疲勞轟炸後，還沒到放學時刻，白櫻就已經再度趴倒在桌上，頭上似乎還冒著煙。反觀坐在白櫻隔壁的曉則是一副悠哉樣。

　　「有時候我好羨慕你……」白櫻發出了一段意義不明的呻吟聲。

　　「誰讓你上課都在打混，當然聽不懂嘛。」曉一邊將手上的筆記本塞進書包裡一邊說：「我也挺羨慕你的啊，在戰鬥方面。」

　　「先不說這個了，剛才英文的筆記你需－－！」話說到一半，曉突然推開椅子站了起來，直接衝出了教室。

　　「喂、喂！曉！還有一節課你去哪兒啊！」白櫻被曉莫名其妙的舉動搞得一頭霧水，只好也跟著衝了出去。

　　＊＊＊

　　白櫻一路跟著曉跑上了頂樓的天台，頓時感受到一陣不尋常的魔力波動。

　　這種不屬於祓魔者的魔力波動，無疑是－－妖魔！

　　「什麼時候不好出來偏偏挑這種時候？」白櫻皺眉，但能在近黃昏時就出現的妖魔，力量肯定有一定的程度。

　　「至少不是半夜，要不然我可是會暴怒的。」曉的身邊不知道什麼時候多了幾張漂浮在半空中的白色符紙，右手上也多了一把短劍，輕嘆了一口氣，曉專注地盯著前方那隻像是一團特大號閃電球的妖魔說：「最好快點把它塞回去『夾縫』裡面。」

　　此時，那隻妖魔衝過來，準備朝兩人發動攻擊，曉見狀，急忙扔出一張寫著「盾」字的符紙，而曉的左手上浮現了一個橙色的半透明菱形物體，曉立刻用短劍切開了那半透明的菱形物，一道巨大的菱形障壁從虛空中浮現，擋下了妖魔的攻擊。

　　「白櫻！」曉再扔出幾張寫著「銃」字樣的符紙，這次在左手浮現了金色的半透明子彈型物體。白櫻接到指示，一道紅光從白櫻的右手的黑色皮手鍊上閃過，紅光過後，在白櫻的手上出現了一把黑色的小太刀。

　　「來喔來喔！」白櫻握著小太刀就往那妖魔衝去，一刀就往它身上砍，還喊了一聲：「斬！」

　　而曉看準時機，用短劍切開了手上的半透明子彈，那幾張寫著「銃」字樣的符紙化成了一顆顆光彈朝妖魔射去。

　　光彈精準的射穿了妖魔的身軀，而白櫻的刀將妖魔的身體劈成了兩半，正當兩人以為已經搞定掉妖魔而稍微放鬆下來時，那被切成兩半的部分居然又重新組成了新的個體，變成了兩隻一模一樣的妖魔。

　　「！」一道金黃色的閃電從背後朝白櫻襲去，出於動物的本能，白櫻一個轉身揮刀將閃電彈開，然後一個後空翻退回到曉身邊。

　　「一團閃電什麼的……有點棘手欸。」

　　「是有那麼一點。」曉輕聲說道，伸出左手輕輕一揮，無數張寫著「縛」字樣的符紙從虛空中浮現，環繞在曉的身邊。曉挑起其中一張，將它朝那雷電妖魔扔去，剩下的符紙也飛了過去，在地面上排列成了一個巨大的紙五芒星。

　　「有點浪費符紙啊真的……」曉一邊碎碎念著，一邊用短劍將左手上浮現的淡綠色半透明五芒星切開，由符紙在地上構成的的那巨大紙五芒星漸漸發出了相似的淡綠色，隨後，曉大聲的喊道：「此力祓除百鬼妖魔，此言清淨罪之汙穢，此刃解放星宿之符！『星芒鏈鎖』！」

　　巨大的紙五芒星中竄出了多條綠色的鐵鍊將雷電妖魔束縛住，它試著要掙脫，但寄宿著星宿之力的鎖鏈豈是那麼容易就能被破解的？它所做的一切只不過是困獸猶鬥罷了。

　　白櫻看準了這唯一一次的機會，反手握起了小太刀，輕輕一躍便跳上了半空中，他將左手食指和中指放在銀白色的刀刃上，口中念念有詞：「昇星終將殞落，命火終將熄滅，速以此刀祓除罪之汙穢。祝禱吧，祈求吧……！」

　　語畢，刀刃上燃起了鮮紅色的純淨火焰。白櫻從空中俯衝而下，精確的一刀，貫穿了被鏈鎖束縛的雷電妖魔。

　　雷電妖魔被貫穿的身軀在一道紅光閃過之後，爆裂成了無數閃著青光的碎屑，碎屑落到五芒星陣上之後，彷彿有股吸力一般，將碎屑全數吸收了進去。

　　「……總算是，搞定了？」白櫻望著那漸漸散失光芒的巨大五芒星，以及正在燃燒的符紙問道，而曉將短劍一甩，短劍立刻變回了曉項鍊上的一個小小的鑰匙型墜飾。

　　「嗯，搞定了，還真是浪費了不少符紙。」曉抱怨著，白櫻翻了個白眼說道：「別在意符紙了，反正你不是會寫嗎？」

　　「寫那個也很累的好嗎。」

　　於是，兩人又開始互相鬥著嘴。鬥到一半，白櫻大呼一聲，似乎想起了一件很重要的事情。

　　－－這堂課，都快結束了。

　　正當白櫻以為還有一些時間，想趕快回去教室的同時，宣告課堂結束的鐘聲就這麼無情地響起。

　　……完了，這是翹課對吧？是翹課了對吧？

　　看著白櫻一副慌張的樣子，曉淡定的打了個呵欠，隨後用抱持疑惑的眼神看著天空，被夕陽染紅的天空呈現一片火紅，就像是被火焚燒了一樣。

　　－－為什麼它能穿過「夾縫」？明明有好好的封印住不是嗎……曉抱著疑惑地望著天空，卻沒聽到一旁白櫻的呼喊。

　　「曉－－！」白櫻湊到曉旁邊大喊，這一喊才讓曉回到現實。

　　「幹、幹嘛啦？」

　　「欸欸欸，會不會被記翹課啊？會被記翹課的對吧？」本來以為白櫻要問為甚麼妖魔能在黃昏就跑出來的問題，沒想到卻只是……

　　「你自己去想啦。」曉朝白櫻做了個「自己保重」的手勢，轉身便離開了天台。

　　著急得半死的白櫻看到曉無情的舉動，急忙跟了上去。

　　而被夕陽照耀的天空還是一片火紅，但是似乎，裂開了一個縫。

　　待續。

----------


## 弦月

嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚(嗚個毛
超好看的啦 :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want: (滾
只是第一章就讓我超期待了！
很有輕小說的感覺~感覺會是個很大的故事呢~
那裂縫是什麼鬼呢~(?
期待下一章以及我的登場！（什

----------


## 傑諾

最近在設定小說的一些內容現在才有空呢
不管怎麼樣，這個開頭給人留下懸念很想知道後面會發生什麼事呢（抄筆記
不對(╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻，我已經在寫後面的內容了（抓狂
沒關係，下次我就在挖一個坑吧（笑

----------


## 狼尾

我也來光顧啦
看到徵角單就覺得好有趣XD
不過想弄好詳細設定再來應徵,可以當個轉校生之類的(#
設定有一種結界師的FU
期待下一章~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

【第二樂章：弦月之夜，微風吹拂】

　　落日的餘暉將天空照的一片通紅，人行道上，低頭嘆氣的白櫻和一派輕鬆的曉正朝著回家的路前進。

　　「結果又被光崎老師訓了一頓……」

　　「也不是第一次了，快習慣吧。」

　　白櫻又瞪了曉一眼，雖然對方說的也沒錯。

　　「還有呢，電車快趕不上囉，你再慢吞吞的我就自己先搭車囉！」曉稍微看了一下手錶，確認了時間之後，留下這句話後就拋下白櫻朝車站飛奔而去。

　　白櫻朝著飛奔而去的曉吼了一聲，隨後也跟著跑了過去。

　　＊＊＊

　　車站前的一間甜點鋪，一隻灰毛的犬獸人跟一隻奶油色黃毛的狼獸人看著眼前大排長龍的隊伍，狼獸人乾笑：「沒、沒想到，人還真多呢，呵呵。」

　　「嗯……真的很多，不然我幫漪排隊吧……漪可以先去看看別的東西。」犬獸人提議，狼獸人笑了笑，開心地回答：「喔！謝謝你喔小風！那甜點的錢先給你，我去買個飲料！你想喝什麼？紅茶可以嗎？」

　　「可、可以……」犬獸人有點尷尬的接過對方的錢包，是個有著檸檬外型的黃色絨毛小包。

　　「好！那我去買啦！要記得幫我買檸檬塔喔！」說完，狼獸人已經跑得無影無蹤。

　　犬獸人搔了搔臉頰，再看看越排越長的隊伍，急忙跑到隊伍的後方開始排隊。

　　＊＊＊

　　時間回到放學時，白晴高中2年4班的教室。

　　教室裡只剩下幾個正一邊收拾書包、一邊聊天的學生。

　　「小風，等等要不要跟我一起去吃點心？最近找到一家賣甜點的店，他們的檸檬塔超好吃的喔喔！」有著奶油色毛髮的狼少女－－三日月漪面露笑顏，滔滔不絕的說。

　　「啊……好、好啊……」長相似哈士奇的灰毛犬少年－－霧山暮風搔著臉頰，語氣中透漏出一種「唔……不知道該怎麼拒絕她」的感覺。

　　待暮風將書包收拾好後，三日月便拉著暮風往外走，暮風的臉頰頓時紅了一片，但是三日月卻遲鈍到都沒有發現，反而越牽越緊。走到校門口，三日月才發現暮風的異狀，連忙問：「嗚啊小風，你的臉好紅耶，怎麼了？」

　　「……手。」

　　「啊？」

　　「……手、手，那個……呃……」

　　三日月看了一下暮風的手，急忙將手鬆開，心裡想到：嗚啊……我、我被小風討厭了嗎？

　　暮風卻好像能透視三日月心中的想法，連忙揮揮手澄清：「我、我並沒有討厭漪喔！只是妳突然這樣讓我有點不知所措…… 」

  「對不起，下次我會注意的。」三日月抱著歉意回答。

  「沒關係的啦……嘛，我們不是要去吃點心嗎？快走吧。」

　　「唔喔！好！」三日月的語氣一瞬間轉變成了開心無限的感覺。

　　＊＊＊

　　於是，暮風就跟著三日月往甜點店走去，途中，暮風時不時會偷偷注視著三日月，但是當三日月注意到的時候，暮風又會刻意的逃避她的眼神，就這樣來來回回了好幾次，三日月也就決定不去理會暮風注視著自己這種雞毛蒜皮的小事，反正三日月也不在意。

　　然後，就變成了現在這個樣子。

　　當三日月手上拿著兩杯紅茶，開開心心的跑回來的時候，正好暮風也提著一個裝著甜點的紙盒子從甜點店裡走了出來。

　　「喔！已經買到了嗎？」三日月笑著將一杯紅茶交給暮風，並在一旁找了個位置坐下，打開裝著甜點的盒子。

　　打開紙盒，淡淡的甜味便飄散了出來，三日月拿出了一塊迷你檸檬塔，開心地吃了起來。解決掉一塊之後，三日月又看了看暮風購買的其他東西：一塊波蘿麵包，還有暮風大腿上的一盒6塊裝的麻糬。

　　「嗯？小風喜歡吃這種的嗎？」三日月指著6塊裝的麻糬問到。

　　「嗯……因為這個……吃起來比較沒有那麼甜……」暮風挑起一塊，小小的咬了一口，臉上露出了可以稱作「幸福」的表情。

　　是這樣子喔？－－三日月又挑了一塊檸檬塔，才準備放進嘴裡，動作就又馬上停下。並不是因為甚麼原因，而是因為周遭傳來了一股龐大的魔力波動，就連旁邊的暮風也感覺得很清楚－－這並不是祓魔者的力量，那麼……

　　「漪……」

　　「唔……看來有煩人的東西跑出來了……」

　　本是空無一物的天空，突然裂開了個縫，從裡面掉出了一個……毛球？

　　本來還有許多路人的車站前商店街，在幾個看起來也是祓魔者的成年人幫助下已經疏散的差不多，也有幾個人準備加入戰局

　　三日月看了一下周圍，四周已經漸暗，街燈也一盞一盞的點亮。

　　最糟糕的狀況欸……

　　沒錯，到了夜晚，封印住「夾縫」的力量就會稍減，而妖魔的力量會中幅上昇，就會趁著封印最薄弱的時候竄出「夾縫」。

　　三日月拉開書包的拉鍊，一隻淡綠色的鼬鼠從包裡探出頭來，然後跳上了三日月的肩膀，三日月搔了搔鼬鼠的下巴，輕聲對牠說到：「嗯哼哼，要上了呦小鐮鼬！」

　　綠色鼬鼠跳到半空中，瞬間化成了一團旋風，一柄巨大的雙手斧在旋風中形成。

　　三日月抓起雙手斧，輕輕鬆鬆地揮舞著看起來極為沉重的巨大斧頭，讓人不禁懷疑：到底是斧頭太輕，還是三日月的力氣太大？

　　至少旁邊的暮風認為是斧頭太輕。

　　面對著那顆毛球，旁邊幾個人嘟囔著「還以為是多厲害的妖魔呢……」，隨後便一哄而散，只剩下一個手握長柄刀，將灰色的頭毛往後扎成馬尾的雄性犬獸人還站在那裡。

　　「嘛，吃我這招！」三日月握緊大斧，用力的往上跳，對著那顆毛球，劈頭就是重重的一擊！

　　纏繞著狂風的重擊將三日月的毛髮吹得狂亂，但是顯然，沒有打中那團毛球，而毛球還對著三日月做出了嘲諷的表情。

　　「什麼嘛！真不可愛！」三日月舉起大斧就是一陣亂砸，但是好像都沒有打中。

　　做完嘲諷人的表情又閃過一連串攻擊後，那團毛球突然朝三日月一撞，將她撞了個老遠，一路飛到了暮風身後。

　　「漪！」暮風大喊，看著被撞飛的三日月，再看看那團毛球，牠似乎打算將暮風也撞飛。此時，手持長柄刀的男子衝了過來，華麗的刀法阻擋了毛球前進，最後一個準確的突刺貫穿了毛球。

　　本來以為貫穿這一下就可以搞定這坨奇怪的毛球，誰知道這毛球生命力驚人，身體被貫穿了還不斷的掙扎扭動，力量之大讓男子不得已只好將刀用力一甩，把毛球從刀上甩出去。

　　「漪！漪！」暮風搖了搖握著大斧、躺倒在地的三日月，對方「嘿咿」的一聲，坐起身子，揉了揉後頸，異色的雙眼閃過一絲絲淡綠色的光芒，身旁又颳起了一陣狂風：「嘛嘛，只不過是被撞飛一點點，不要緊啦！倒是小風如果可以的話也來幫忙一起扁牠嘛！」

　　說完，三日月又揮著大斧衝了過去，留下了低著頭的暮風。

　　－－我也想啊……但是我……

　　灰犬少年－－霧山暮風雖然也是祓魔者，但卻不會主動去進行祓魔，並不是因為他的祓魔能力過於低弱，而是一個無法改變的因素：種族。

　　沒錯，暮風的種族並不單純只是普通的哈士奇種犬獸人，而是來自魔界的魔獸「黑犬」。所以，要是暮風就這樣直接衝上前去，必定會被魔界的妖魔們認出，暮風並不希望如此，要是自己有魔獸血統的事情曝光了，哪怕是身為好朋友的三日月，肯定也會因而對他有所畏懼，兩人的朋友關係不就到此結束了？

　　暮風並不希望事態演變成那樣子，所以才不斷藏匿自己的身分，但是……

　　漪她，某種程度上是為了保護我才會被撞飛的不是嗎？暮風心裡暗暗想著。明明我也有能力可以保護自己的吧？要是我能保護自己，漪就不用挨那一下撞擊了吧？

　　「……不行，」暮風喃喃道：「不能讓漪為了保護我受傷。」

　　「－－妙弓藏！」暮風左手配戴的紅色手鍊上的玉球在他大喊一聲後發出了一道藍光，而藍光又化成了一把和式的長弓，而他原本瞇起的雙眼也睜開來。

　　「－－呼！」暮風有模有樣地架起了和弓，水藍色的魔力逐漸形成一支箭矢，暮風緊盯著三日月和長刀男子，尋找兩人攻擊時的空隙，終於，暮風看見了兩人都退開，而毛球正好毫無防備的一瞬間，眼看機不可失，暮風拉緊弓弦，放出了強而有力的一箭。

　　箭矢正中毛球的……疑似是腹部的地方，魔力在毛球體內爆發開來，將毛球炸成了無數閃著青光的碎片。男子隨即將長柄刀立在地上，刀刃與刀柄銜接處的一個金色的環便開始閃爍金光，將碎片吸了進去。而三日月手上的巨斧也變回了剛才的那隻綠色鼬鼠。

　　「哇喔……剛剛那是小風做的嗎？」三日月驚訝地望著暮風，暮風像是意識到什麼似的，連忙遮住自己的眼睛，然後慌張地說：「不、不要看我的眼睛！」

　　「你們……只剩下兩次了……」暮風小聲地說，話正說完，手上的長弓也化為一道藍光，竄回了手鍊上的玉球裡。

　　「嘎？什麼兩次？」三日月不解的問，暮風則把眼睛瞇好，稍微整理下心情，才慢慢開口：「沒有……沒什麼，只是我不喜歡跟別人對上眼。」

　　……才怪呢，是根本不能跟人對上眼啊。

　　雖然是暮風隨口編出來的謊言，但三日月好像真的相信了，還點頭喃喃道：「是啊是啊，我也不喜歡跟別人對上眼呢……」

　　「……也稍微懷疑一下嘛。」暮風在心裡小聲地吐槽。

　　突然，三日月大吼了一聲，嚇的暮風一愣，還以為自己的謊言馬上就被拆穿了，沒想到三日月大吼的點，是剛才還沒吃完就被狂風吹飛的甜點。

　　「唔……我的檸檬塔！」三日月一邊跺腳，一邊大吼著：「都是那可惡的毛球，給我記住啊啊啊啊！」

　　聽到這裡，暮風也是無言了。

　　待續。

----------


## 奔奔

期待下一章~好有趣啊!也很期待我的出場(誤(遭毆))

----------


## 狼尾

幫你按個讚~

也太愛檸檬了吧XDDD
連錢包也是檸檬
前面差點以為自己在看愛情小說(#

----------


## 迪麗雅

三日月和暮風各種萌阿
後面則是超帥氣的ww
期待白櫻下次的作品

----------


## 傑諾

這個是組CP的節奏？
不過的確是十分的有趣呢，期待下一個樂章

----------


## 帕格薩斯

啊嘶。(。
吼喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔^q^
好萌好好吃喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔白櫻你GJ啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊(你夠
這樣寫起來真的好棒喔嗚喔嗚喔嗚(哭奔
兩隻都那麼萌寫的好棒戰鬥畫面也很讚，我以後看不到要怎麼辦啊QwQ(?
期待下一樂章嗚喔喔喔喔喔喔(說人話啊

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

好期待下一章跟蒼主任的登場呢

話說也太愛檸檬了wwwww

----------


## 弦月

(爬過來
我我我來回覆了喔(吐魂
三日月怎麼可以那麼可愛(///////艸///////////(槓
兩人的互動好萌好萌啊~~~~~~~
然後檸檬塔好吃OwO)b
戰鬥畫面也是好的沒話說啊~寫多一點感覺都可以去出輕小說了~(?
是說我真的有一種我好蠢我是來亂的的感覺(艸<<<<<<其實很符合現實(嗯?
總之繼續期待下一章囉~~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

*【第三樂章：拂曉時刻，降雪落櫻】*

　　聽到三日月的怒吼，男子將長柄刀輕輕一甩，長柄刀變成了一個雕工細緻的鑰匙型墜飾，掛在男子脖子的項鍊上。

　　「呃……那個，那些甜點對您而言很重要嗎？」男子問。

　　「也不是到很重要……只是還沒吃完覺得既心痛又浪費而已。」三日月稍微思考了一下，就一下。

　　「這樣啊……」男子閉上眼睛思考，然後向兩人說：「啊，忘了先請教兩位的名字，我叫做睦月冥燈。還有，看兩位的穿著，也是白晴高中的學生對吧？」

　　一下子被問了一串問題，三日月有點反應不過來，倒是一旁的暮風機靈的很，瞇著眼睛回答道：「嗚，我叫霧山暮風，白晴高中2年級，然後她是跟我同年的三日月漪。」

　　睦月點了點頭：「原來如此，2年級的話……跟少主同年呢。」

　　少主？怎麼好像古裝劇裡的稱呼？暮風不禁想。

　　「那麼，暮風大人跟三日月大人，如果方便的話，要不要到少主的住宅稍微作客一下，也許少主認識你們也說不定。」睦月語帶恭敬的說。

　　「嗚啊啊，你的年紀應該比我們大很多吧，怎麼叫我們『大人』咧？」三日月歪頭問，睦月苦笑著回答：「啊哈哈……服侍少主太久了……不小心都養成習慣了，請兩位不要見怪。」

　　「嘛……反正明天是假日，不要緊吧？」三日月問，暮風歪著頭想了想：「應該是不要緊啦……」

　　「那，我們就跟你去吧！」三日月大聲地說。

　　睦月點了點頭，但是看了一下有點狼狽的周遭，決定還是先將東西恢復原狀再走。

　　＊＊＊

　　從車站離開後，白櫻便跟著曉往他家走。

　　步行了大概10分鐘，兩人停在一間巨大的日式建築前。

　　「雖然不是第一次來……但你家還真的很有……壓迫感？」

　　「壓迫感是這樣用嗎？」曉挑眉，順手推開了一旁的門，緩緩地走入。

　　白櫻也跟著走了進去，四處張望著說：「也是啦……倒是今天睦月哥怎麼沒在外面等你？」

　　「睦月他可能是去買東西了吧。」

　　曉帶著白櫻拐過了幾個彎，然後停在一間用紙拉門分隔的房間前，曉將鞋子擺在門邊後便拉開紙門走了進去，而白櫻將鞋子擺在旁邊後也跟著走了進去。

　　進到房間裡，曉隨意地將書包往牆邊扔去，然後用身體呈大字型的姿勢癱在地上。

　　「注意一下你的形象啊天才。」

　　「形象又不能吃，才不要。」

　　……

　　白櫻額頭上冒了個青筋，但他忍住了從曉頭上扁下去的衝動。

　　突然，房間的紙門被拉開，從門縫探出一顆灰狼頭，是睦月冥燈，而在他背後站著三日月漪和霧山暮風。

　　「啊，睦月歡迎回來。」曉看著從門縫探出頭的睦月。

　　「少主久等了，睦月在超市看到了有特價……所以不小心就……」睦月手上提著兩個撐滿的塑膠袋，苦笑著。

　　會不會買太多……？白櫻盯著那兩個撐滿的塑膠袋，深怕裡面的東西將袋子給撐破。

　　「啊，還有一件事，睦月在回程的路上遇見了妖魔，有兩名與少主同校且同年的祓魔者，分別是暮風大人和三日月大人，幸好有他們兩位協助才得以擊退，所以睦月邀請了他們兩位……還請少主包含。」

　　「嘛，沒關係啦，倒是睦月再不趕快處理掉那些的話……」曉指了指塑膠袋，一盒貼著「特價！」標籤的肉塊露了出來。

　　「了解！那麼睦月就先去處理晚飯……白櫻大人、暮風大人和三日月大人請先在這裡稍等片刻。」

　　說完，睦月輕快地離去，而躲在他背後的三日月和暮風呆站在原地。

　　……

　　氣氛貌似十分尷尬，房外兩人就這麼和房內的兩人互看了十幾秒。

　　「……總之，」曉開口：「裡面沒設暗器，進來裡面坐沒關係的。」

　　「喔！那打擾囉！」聽了此話，三日月便很自動地走進了房裡，坐在靠牆邊的地方，暮風跟隨在後，坐在三日月旁邊。

　　然後氣氛就又開始尷尬，空氣彷彿凍結了一般。

　　又是十幾秒的沉默，而這次換成了白櫻開口：「嘛、嘛，要不要先…… 自我介紹？我是2年2班的夜落白櫻，這傢伙是跟我同班的曉雪櫻。」

　　「我、我是2年4班的霧、霧山暮風，」暮風緊張地回答，還吃了好幾次螺絲：「旁、旁邊這位是和我同、同班的三、三日月漪。」

　　……然後氣氛就又繼續尷尬了起來。

　　在這樣的氣氛下，暮風覺得挺不自在的。雖然自己喜歡安靜的場所，但這種安靜到會想死的狀況還真令人不敢恭維。

　　似乎想迴避掉這種感覺，暮風左看右看，最後目光停在了曉那巨大的書櫃上。

　　「那個……曉……同學？」暮風稍微用手指了指書櫃。

　　「嗯？」閉著眼休息的曉微微睜開右眼，似乎在瞬間獨透了暮風的內心，曉懶懶地說道：「想看書的話自己拿沒關係……只是不知道有沒有你喜歡的而已。」

　　一得到物主的許可，暮風馬上湊到書櫃前，左挑右選，最後選定了一本放在比較高層，有著深藍色精裝外殼、封面上頭有著燙金書名的一本厚書。

　　起初曉還沒什麼反應，但是在暮風將書翻開時，他注意到了暮風挑選的書，是自己下過結界的一本。暮風也在這時感到陣陣不適，燒灼感不斷左手傳出。

　　「咕嗚！」實在是受不了，暮風將書擺到一邊，緊緊抓著左手掌，臉上浮顯出痛苦的表情。

　　「小風？」三日月察覺暮風的不對勁，連忙湊了過去，但看到暮風的手掌時，三日月倒吸了一口氣。

　　暮風的左手上有紅黑色的火焰燃燒著，但被燒灼過的部分沒有變得焦黑，反而是透出了陣陣妖邪的氣息，雖然樣子沒有改變，但明顯感受到一股不屬於獸人的力量。

　　「－－！」一嗅到奇怪的味道，曉立刻爬了起來，抓住暮風燃燒中的左手，他沒有多說甚麼，只是快速的從口袋裡掏出一張用流暢的書法字體寫著「蔭」字的白色符紙放在暮風的左手上，口中唸唸有詞，金色的右眼漸漸變成了美麗的水藍色，還散發著淡淡的光芒。

　　閃著淡綠色光芒的藤蔓從符紙中綻裂而出，纏繞住暮風的左手，將燃燒中的火焰壓制住，最後將火焰完全熄滅掉。火焰熄滅後，一朵一朵小小的白花從藤蔓上長出，白花灑下了花粉，緩緩治癒著暮風被火焰燒灼過的手。

　　「你……」曉右眼上的水藍色光芒漸漸散去，一臉嚴肅地盯著暮風瞇起的眼睛，暮風深怕自己的血統被認出，嚇得一動也不動。

　　「……算了，你是2年4班的……霧山暮風對吧。」

　　「呃、嗯。」

　　曉鬆開緊抓住暮風的手，用異色的雙眼看著暮風，隨後開口：「大概等個五分鐘那藤蔓就會自己消失，這五分鐘就不準動手。」

　　說完，曉拉開紙門，拋下一句「我去看看睦月煮好了沒。」便離開了房間。

　　「黑犬……嗎……」

　　曉用手蓋住紅色的左眼，緩緩地向廚房走去。

　　待續。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

我怎麼可愛成這樣，我愛我自己！
終於吃到糧食了我(狼吞虎嚥
其實我有點擔心曉在知道暮風的身分之後會幹什麼，總感覺不太妙啊
還是覺得呆的好可愛的我家小風......(
期待下一章，快吐出來(揍肚子(你夠

----------


## 幻月狼仙

究竟究竟黑犬是甚麼！？

是因為我沒看其他人的設定才不懂嗎QWQ？

啪嘰好可愛<3

期待我也快出場（欸你

----------


## 夜落白櫻

> 我怎麼可愛成這樣，我愛我自己！
> 終於吃到糧食了我(狼吞虎嚥
> 其實我有點擔心曉在知道暮風的身分之後會幹什麼，總感覺不太妙啊
> 還是覺得呆的好可愛的我家小風......(
> 期待下一章，快吐出來(揍肚子(你夠


你你吃慢點小心噎到喔(?)
曉只會三不五時去找一下暮風或是跟蹤他，就像食戟的美作一樣（欸你
等我下一篇生出來又不知道西元哪一年了（遠望
總之就...感謝尼der支持yo




> 究竟究竟黑犬是甚麼！？
> 
> 是因為我沒看其他人的設定才不懂嗎QWQ？
> 
> 啪嘰好可愛<3
> 
> 期待我也快出場（欸你


把啪嘰的餃子看個十次就知道了（等
總之也...我生出下一篇就也不知道西元哪一年的事了
就...期待吧（O

----------


## 弦月

我忘記來回覆了QWQ對不起我是個大蠢蛋QWQQQQ
明明大家都這麼可愛不回覆對不起我自己QWQQQQQQQQQQ(到底
檸檬塔啊......(????????
是說暮風感覺好帥不管是能力還是那個情節都好帥(?
不過這麼看起來不論是哪個大家都藏著奇怪的秘密耶Owo(?
好個中二的世界啊(不要
期待下一章~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

【第四樂章：天睦之月，冥界之燈】

　　曉輕拉開紙門，只見廚房裡的睦月穿著白色圍裙將鍋裡的食物裝盤，一會兒忙這一會兒忙那的。

　　「睦、睦月。」

　　「少主？」睦月放下手中的盤子，看著門邊的曉說：「肚子很餓了吧，麻煩請稍等睦月一會兒。」

　　「不、不是啦……」看著忙東忙西的睦月，話說到一半的曉自動放棄了。

　　＊＊＊

　　房裡，白櫻、暮風和三日月面面相覷，整個空間裡瀰漫著一股，就連最擅長熱絡氣氛的三日月也拉不起來的尷尬冷空氣。

　　「那、那個啊，」白櫻一開口，另外兩人的視線便拉回到白櫻身上，讓白櫻似乎忘記了自己接下來要說甚麼。

　　「呃……？」

　　「三日月跟霧山是4班的對吧，銀牙老師那班。」

　　「對啊，是銀牙大叔那班喔。」三日月搖頭晃腦地說。

　　「直接叫老師是大叔沒問題喔？」

　　「可以的，銀牙老師自己說的。」暮風回答。

　　「真的假的……那個看起來就很兇的銀牙老師？」白櫻百思不得其解，那個銀牙老師居然會讓學生給自己取綽號。

　　正當白櫻想繼續詢問有關銀牙的事情時，紙門「唰」的一聲打開，曉將頭靠在門邊，看著聊得起勁的三人，輕咳了一聲後說：「睦月已經煮好了，過去餐廳吧。」

　　「還有，霧山暮風，你先跟我過來一下。」

　　曉說完便走了出去，留下三人面面相覷。

　　最後，由已經來過幾次的白櫻帶著三日月前往餐廳，而暮風則跟著曉往反方向走。

　　＊＊＊

　　曉帶著暮風走向中庭，月亮倒映在中庭的池塘上，而月光則灑滿了整個中庭。

　　「曉同學？」暮風看著比自己高一些的曉。

　　「有些事情問你，趁著沒別人在，趕快回答完。」

　　「我就直接問了，你不是『現世』的獸人對吧。」曉單刀直入的問。

　　「……沒錯。」這時候如果說謊的話，想必也會被眼尖的曉識破，暮風如此想到，便在一陣沉默後，擠出了兩個字。

　　「所以是魔族對吧……」

　　曉咬著手指思考了一下。

　　「那麼再一個問題，因為你是魔族，而我是祓魔者，理應來說是可以抹殺你的……」曉說到一半，再度思考了一下：「但是你是挺珍貴的一條情報供應管道……」

　　「所以我有個提案，要聽嗎？」

　　暮風默默的點了點頭。

　　「很簡單，就是等價交換。」

　　「我提供你可以抹除魔族氣味的方法並且幫你保密，而你提供我魔族的情報……如何？」

　　暮風有點傻住了。

　　曉的話聽上去就像是在變相威脅一般，「如果不提供魔族情報的話，我就可能把你是魔族這件事傳出去。」

　　在暮風聽來就是這麼一回事。

　　「嘛，我也沒這麼壞心眼，你慢慢衡量兩者的利益關係後，得出結論再來找我也不遲。」

　　曉說完便從暮風身邊走過，輕聲提醒道：「現在先跟我來吧，否則晚餐是會冷掉的。」

　　暮風沉默地跟在曉的後面，兩人往餐廳走去。

　　＊＊＊

　　曉一拉開餐廳的門，就聽到睦月的聲音：「少主？您去哪裡啦，暮風大人也是，晚餐會涼掉的喔。」

　　「不要在意嘛，這不就回來了。」曉拉開椅子坐了下來。

　　餐桌上擺著用白色盤子盛裝的咖哩飯，醬汁的顏色看得出調理時的用心，火候也抓得恰到好處。

　　而已經開動了的白櫻和三日月正津津有味地吃著。

　　「不愧是睦月哥，手藝超讚的！」

　　「白櫻大人過獎了，睦月的手藝不精，如果不合口味的話還請見諒。」睦月保持著謙虛的態度回答。

　　「才沒有呢，睦月哥的手藝很好的，太謙虛了啦！」

　　「給我安靜點吃飯啊。」曉低聲說道，將白櫻那講不停的嘴給封了起來。

　　＊＊＊

　　晚餐過後，看著時間也不早了，曉便決定送三人到車站。

　　雖然睦月想由他代為幫忙，但曉堅決要自己去，睦月也只好答應。

　　「到學校後記得給我答覆喔。」在電車進站前，曉這樣對暮風說道。

　　「什麼什麼？小風要給什麼答覆？」三日月湊了過來，一臉好奇。

　　「不是很重要的事情。」曉回答。

　　「你該不會又要人家做奇怪的事吧？」白櫻問。

　　「嗯……不告訴你。」

　　四人開始閒聊的同時，電車也緩緩地駛進站。

　　走進電車裡的三人向曉簡單的道別後，電車的門緩緩的關了起來。

　　電車駛去後，曉注意到身後有個微弱的氣息。既不屬於魔族、也不屬於祓魔者。

　　一種獨特的氣息。

　　待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

銀牙大叔XDDDD

話說四班跟五班是隔壁班

不知道會不會有些競爭意識

有的話想必會很有趣~

期待下一篇囉

----------


## 傑諾

看起來很兇的銀牙老師wwwww（笑死然後被銀牙揍扁）
所以說果然是瞞不住呢，如果可以輕易瞞住平時就不用小心到那種地步了（雖然這時候就暴露我也是完全沒想到就是了）
不過到底曉有沒有談判破裂就說出去的意思還真的是無法判斷呢，於是暮風就直接往最壞情況想了麼w
最後又要出現什麼了呢，很期待呢

----------


## 帕格薩斯

太一針見血了吧(呆滯望
我突然有種，曉根本機掰人的感覺(沒禮貌喔喔喔喔喔
不過以他的立場而言，做出這樣的發言也不奇怪就是了，嗯……
不過更有可能是暮風什麼都不說喔，畢竟他最最原本不喜歡除魔的原因就是因為不想傷害同胞更不想暴露
嘛……我是這樣想的啦XD
期待白櫻的劇情走向，加油哦w

----------


## 夜落白櫻

> 我忘記來回覆了QWQ對不起我是個大蠢蛋QWQQQQ
> 明明大家都這麼可愛不回覆對不起我自己QWQQQQQQQQQQ(到底
> 檸檬塔啊......(????????
> 是說暮風感覺好帥不管是能力還是那個情節都好帥(?
> 不過這麼看起來不論是哪個大家都藏著奇怪的秘密耶Owo(?
> 好個中二的世界啊(不要
> 期待下一章~


沒辦法，我會的也只有中二（驕傲屁
話說回來你到底對檸檬塔有怎樣的執念（誰害的
暮風帥的原因是因為啪嘰帥啊（無關
總之感謝回覆~




> 銀牙大叔XDDDD
> 
> 話說四班跟五班是隔壁班
> 
> 不知道會不會有些競爭意識
> 
> 有的話想必會很有趣~
> 
> 期待下一篇囉


這樣的話，也許辦公室會常聽到銀牙那個大叔跟蒼爺......爭吵的聲音XD
蒼爺的提議似乎不錯，我會時不時讓銀牙那個大叔跟蒼爺的班級競爭的
感謝蒼爺回覆~





> 看起來很兇的銀牙老師wwwww（笑死然後被銀牙揍扁）
> 所以說果然是瞞不住呢，如果可以輕易瞞住平時就不用小心到那種地步了（雖然這時候就暴露我也是完全沒想到就是了）
> 不過到底曉有沒有談判破裂就說出去的意思還真的是無法判斷呢，於是暮風就直接往最壞情況想了麼w
> 最後又要出現什麼了呢，很期待呢


對呀，又要出現什麼了（甚麼
其實我也覺得我的劇情太快，有點在趕北極的飛機的感覺（扶額
曉雖然是個機掰人，但是其實......啊，講出來就劇透了，差點
感謝傑諾回覆~





> 太一針見血了吧(呆滯望
> 我突然有種，曉根本機掰人的感覺(沒禮貌喔喔喔喔喔
> 不過以他的立場而言，做出這樣的發言也不奇怪就是了，嗯……
> 不過更有可能是暮風什麼都不說喔，畢竟他最最原本不喜歡除魔的原因就是因為不想傷害同胞更不想暴露
> 嘛……我是這樣想的啦XD
> 期待白櫻的劇情走向，加油哦w


因為他就是個機掰人（閉嘴
暮風的心情我殼以理解DER（不要火星
好啦，我會盡量加點油把劇情排好一點的
話說我也要吃糧啦啊啊啊啊啊
感謝啪嘰回覆~

----------


## 弦月

嗚吼吼吼吼我來回覆了(?
是不是因為我太晚回覆了所以戲份比較少啊(當然不是
是說三日月如果撞見暮風VS曉的場面，發現曉疑似或許好像(?)在欺負暮風的話她大概會直接衝上去幫忙暮風？
好吧總之這章一樣很棒(太簡略
最後又出現怪怪的東東了，好期待是什麼WWWW
後面好像會越來越精彩！期待下一章！
也期待銀牙大叔的登場？（？

對了我補充一下就算我說三日月是個智障，她也不會智障到什麼都不知道喔！該認真思考的時候還是會認真思考的！(你在說什麼
而且如果有交代她戰術之類的話，（只要她沒忘記）她一定會聽進去而且命中率會大幅上升（前提是要事先說（？

----------


## 夜落白櫻

*【第五樂章：五十道暴風中的低鳴利牙】*

　　「出來。」曉轉頭，壓低聲音說。

　　「唉呀呀，這樣就被看到了。」從陰影裡走出一個穿著連帽外套的人，身高不高，目測只有165上下。他背後揹著一個長形的深色袋子，是用來裝武士刀的專用刀袋，刀袋的長度跟他本人幾乎差不多高。

　　「……有何貴幹？」稍微觀察過對方後，曉還是低聲地問道。

　　即使走到了燈光下，被帽子陰影遮住的臉也還是沒辦法看清楚，曉只看見帽子裡的兩隻碧藍色的眼珠。

　　對方從口袋裡拿出了一個白色信封，上面用墨水寫著「決鬥書」三個字。

　　「……啊？」曉愣住了，從沒想過這種像是少年校園漫畫的場景會發生在自己身上。

　　「那就這樣子了呦，請準時赴會。」對方將決鬥書交……應該說硬塞到曉的手上，便退回了陰影裡慢步離去。

　　曉隨意地將信封塞進口袋，口中碎碎念著無意義的抱怨離開了車站。

　　＊＊＊

　　隔日。

　　刺耳的手機鈴聲響徹了整個房間，稍顯雜亂的房裡，夜落白櫻拉起了棉被蓋在自己頭上。

　　「吵死了……」白櫻將身子縮進了棉被裡，試圖阻隔掉手機鈴聲的搖滾樂。

　　效果可謂完全無效。

　　「啊啊吵死了啦！」忍無可忍的白櫻一怒之下將棉被掀開，抓起放在床頭櫃上的那隻黑色手機，按下螢幕上的接聽按鍵。

　　「終於肯接我電話了？」電話的另一端傳來了講話帶刺的聲音，聲音的主人，曉雪櫻說：「剛睡醒？」

　　「被你吵醒……怎樣啦？大清早的……」

　　「哪裡大清早了，你要不要先把手機拿下來看個清楚？」

　　白櫻照著曉的意思將手機拿下，揉了揉眼後看了螢幕上方的數位時鐘。

　　數位時鐘顯示著「10:06」。

　　「已經過10點了這位大哥。」話筒裡傳來曉嘲諷的聲音。

　　「怎樣都好啦……有事嗎？」

　　「十點半之前到學校那裡的車站，遲到一分鐘就扁你一下，現在開始。」

　　曉說完便將通話切斷，而白櫻則呆愣愣的杵在原地。

　　＊＊＊

　　照著曉的吩咐，白櫻在稍作整理後來到了車站，由於是假日，來往的人潮比平常時還要來的多。

　　正當白櫻將手機從連帽衣的口袋裡拿出來準備核對時間時，一隻黑色的手伸到他的頭後方。

　　「遲到了。」語畢，黑色的手從白櫻頭上搥了下去。

　　「痛！」

　　白櫻轉頭一看，襲擊他的兇手沒有別人，正是掛著欠揍笑容的曉雪櫻。

　　「怎樣啦，把我叫出來要幹嘛？」

　　曉沒有說話，只是從口袋裡掏出那個寫著「決鬥書」的白色信封交給白櫻。

　　「決鬥書？你是幾零年代的不良少年啊？」白櫻調侃的說，一邊拆開有點皺褶的白色信封。

　　裡面是一封折了幾次的白色信紙，上頭用黑色的墨水寫著端端正正的字。

　　內容大意是說，對曉雪櫻那深不可測的高強能力感到非常有興趣，所以想將他約出來進行比試，而地點則約在白晴高中。

　　「……真是爛到家的決鬥書耶，而且為甚麼要挑在學校裡啊？」

　　「可能是漫畫看多了。」

　　「中二到爆炸……那這跟你約我出來有何關係？」

　　「當然是叫你跟我去啊。」曉嘆了口氣。「這麼蠢的問題還要我回答嗎？」

　　「我不要。」白櫻斬釘截鐵地拒絕。

　　「你沒有拒絕權。」曉更斬釘截鐵地回答。

　　「……好啦。」

　　完全無法撐住的白櫻在一秒內破功，還是答應了曉的要求。

　　兩人一同邁進車站，搭上了會經過高中前車站的電車。

　　＊＊＊

　　假日的校園顯得格外寂靜。

　　「……因為是假日所以反而更不想踏入校門了。」白櫻呆愣的說。

　　「少囉嗦。」曉一把拉住白櫻的袖子，硬是將他給拖了進去。

　　「別、別拉啊！」

　　一踏入校門，曉和白櫻便感受到了一陣波動，但兩人沒有多想，只是繼續往校園裡走去。

　　「叮鈴－－」

　　一陣清脆的金屬敲擊聲響起，引起了兩人的注意。

　　白櫻一轉頭，只見周圍的校舍完全消失，被替換成了純白色的靈力壁，猶如被關進了結界中。

　　「嘿嘿，歡迎你們，曉雪櫻和……夜落白櫻對吧。」少年的聲音迴響在靈力壁之中。

　　「是誰。」曉冷靜的說道，說話時已經將他的祓魔具「金剛法王」給拿在手上。「快點出來。」

　　拖著一把太刀，一隻有著祖母綠色瞳孔的深灰色犬獸人走了出來，他手上的刀柄末端調著一個寫有符文的銀牌，想必剛才的金屬碰撞聲便是他發出來的。

　　「阿劍？已經將他們帶進來了啊？」一隻手上握著細身劍的紫瞳龍獸人也走了出來，他身上布滿著水色的鱗片，頭部和手腕上有著青色的毛髮。

　　白櫻仔細一看，發現那龍獸人有一邊龍角是斷掉的。

　　「對呀對呀，鳴牙呢？」被稱做阿劍的犬獸人轉了轉手中的太刀，銀牌再度散發出了波動。

　　「應該好了吧……不要弄那個波動啦，頭會不舒服。」龍獸人用手中的細身劍柄敲了敲阿劍的頭。

　　「汪嗚嗚，不要打我啊！」

　　把曉和白櫻晾在一邊，一龍一犬自顧自地追打了起來。

　　白櫻的內心頓時有一種自己被耍了的感覺，他用充滿怨念的眼神斜睨著曉，誰知道曉卻用了「與我何干？」的表情看了回來。

　　突然，靈力壁中吹來了徐徐微風，一隻手持著大太刀的水色毛髮豹獸人出現在靈力壁中，那把大太刀明顯比豹獸人還要再高出一些。

　　大太刀的刀柄末端用一條飄逸的長布條做裝飾，刀刃上閃著淡淡的翡翠色光芒。

　　「喔，已經全員到齊啦……」豹獸人那碧藍色的眼珠盯著曉和白櫻看。

　　「嘿嘿，那麼就開始囉，兩位能夠抵擋住我們嗎？」豹人擺出架式，將刀尖對準了兩人。

　　刀光一閃，一道翡翠色的刀風朝兩人飛來，在兩人身上留下了一道傷口，卻不見血從傷口裡流出。

　　「嘖……」既然對方都主動發動攻擊了，總不能坐以待斃吧？

　　腦子裡這麼想的曉手一揮，無數張符紙便從虛空中顯現。而白櫻將左手放在了右手腕上摸來摸去，摸了半天，越摸越覺得奇怪，這時才發現一件極為嚴重的事情。

　　「完了！忘記把火夜丸帶出來了！」白櫻看了看空空如也的右手腕，本來每天都會帶著的皮手環消失了。

　　「……笨蛋！徒手戰鬥吧你！」

　　曉忍不住罵出聲來。

　　「唔嗚……那就只能這麼辦了……」白櫻有點沮喪的抓了抓後腦勺，而後左眼燃燒起了鮮紅色的靈火，雙手上也燃起了火焰。

　　白櫻和曉互看了一眼，白櫻率先衝了出去，而曉身邊的符紙在金色靈力的指引下，排成了許多個五芒星法陣。

　　手上的靈火變化成了鳥爪狀，猛力突進後將火焰鳥爪壓在豹人的刀上，大喝一聲：「八咫烏！」

　　在白櫻暴喝一聲之後，憑空出現了三隻利爪，連續對豹人揮舞了三次，但都被豹人的刀給擋下，而地板上被燒出了三道爪子般的焦痕。

　　「只有這點程度嗎？看招！」豹人一副游刃有餘的表情，放開了緊握住刀柄的手，雙手壓在刀上的白櫻一個重心不穩便往下跌，而豹人握住了刀柄末端的布條，並在空中畫了個圓。

　　「哼！」在刀刃接近白櫻的同時，曉快速的扔出了數張符紙，並用刀劃開了半透明的解放板機。

　　數個閃著光芒的靈力子彈急速飛去，彈開了豹人的刀，而白櫻在跌倒的那瞬間用手撐住了地板，雙腳使勁朝豹人的下巴用力一踢。

　　「噗啊！」豹人被白櫻一腳踢飛，撞倒在地上。

　　白櫻一個前空翻再次站了起來，手上的靈火再次熊熊燃燒。

　　這時，手持細身劍的龍人將劍尖對準了白櫻，從劍尖放出了一顆冰晶構成的立體星星。

　　劍一揮，冰之星便朝著白櫻飛去，在冰之星最靠近白櫻的那瞬間，龍人將細身劍揮了半圈，劍尖對地，輕聲念到：「舞冰星。」

　　冰之星在龍人語畢的那瞬間破裂，壓縮在其中的極寒之氣瞬間滿溢而出，似乎要將一切都凍結一般，猖狂的肆虐。

　　白櫻手上的靈火在寒風的侵擾下漸漸的熄滅，指尖甚至開始凍結，冰晶開始一點一點的攀上白櫻的手。

　　就在這時－－

　　「烙炎！」

　　從白櫻後方飛來了一顆棒球大小的赤色火球，發動攻擊者可想而知是曉雪櫻。

　　火球在空中盤旋，而後爆裂開來，細碎的火花彷彿是要溶解被寒風所凍結的空間一般降下。

　　眼看對自己有利的場合又被對方破解，龍人將細身劍架起，劍尖再次對準了白櫻，無數細小的冰晶在龍人身邊凝結而成。而手持大太刀的豹人再次舉起刀，刀尖一樣對準了白櫻。

　　三人不約而同的衝了出去，形成了二打一的場面，但是白櫻的實戰經驗不少，即使被兩人圍攻也能不慌不忙的應戰。

　　而一直在後方觀察戰況的曉發現了一件事。

　　對方明明有3人，為何從頭到尾有參與戰鬥的只有龍人和豹人？

　　曉找到了那名犬獸人，這才發現，犬獸人只要一看見靈力壁受損，便會用手敲擊那掛在刀柄末端的銀牌，使銀牌發出靈力波動去修補靈力壁。

　　「原來如此，這個結界就是你製造的啊……」曉伸出手，無數寫著「縛」字的符紙從虛空中顯現而出，符紙溶解成了蠢蠢欲動的淡綠色靈力鎖鏈，等著曉解放板機的那瞬間。

　　就在這時，另一個不一樣的力量介入了靈力壁之中，犬獸人急忙多敲了幾次銀牌來釋放波動去修補，但為時已晚。

　　伴隨著閃電，靈力壁被硬生生的扒開了一個縫，兩隻帶著鐵指虎的手硬是伸了進來，試圖將靈力壁給拆除。

　　待續。


【白櫻，聊天time】
因為打太多了所以乾脆切成兩個篇章分別發（o
明明在word上面看還蠻多字的啊，為甚麼po出來感覺變好少
這裡想小小的補充一下
故事裡出現的「大典太光世」其實是參考日本天下五劍中的同名名刀：大典太光世
但是故事裡我把它寫成了大太刀，這跟史實是有所出入的
歷史上的「大典太光世」是一把只有66公分，又粗又短的刀，只是把剛好沾到邊的太刀
就是想......稍微解釋一下，大典太只是一把剛好沾到邊的太刀而已喔
還有豹人的身高我是不是設定的太矮了
下回，銀牙大叔和蒼爺登場的回合，Maybe(?)

----------


## 弦月

嗚哇哇哇又更新啦 :jcdragon-want: 才兩個禮拜耶！（不好嗎
真的很佩服白櫻寫的小說
不管是對白還是打戲都很有輕小說的風格～
看著看著就熱血沸騰起來了！（哪來的台詞
而且最後，貌似是銀芽的爪爪出現了（？
超級期待下一章！

----------


## 傑諾

啊嘞？為什麼我感覺我的大腦一下子反應不過來了（oWo）~嗷？
主要是我覺得決鬥的理由有一種：「什麼意思？」（意味も何もない？）的感覺呢wwww（就好像文中寫的一樣，感覺中二程度十分的高啊）
然後台詞還說到好像是白櫻和曉要守護什麼然後三個人企圖侵入或者三個人來討伐大boss，白櫻和曉是守關中boss似的wwwww
不過中間一犬一龍的小劇場我給32個贊XD
然後我非常期待接下來的劇情哦，真的很有趣呢

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦~銀牙大叔的爪出現惹

那代表蒼爺的枴杖也差不多要出現了囉~(?

戰鬥風格我很喜歡

期待下一篇

----------


## 月光銀牙

我的手出現了(？？
曉真的是個混球wwww我喜歡(欸？
我的班級一定不會輸蒼爺的班級哼哼(挺胸
期待下一章~~

是說我跟蒼爺在辦公室裡吵架，指虎vs拐杖 (？
總覺得熱血沸騰啊

以上，祝寫文順利

----------

